

SpaceX software engineers are hosting a Reddit AMA tomorrow at 10AM PT. - mirceagoia


======
cju
Here is the link: "We are SpaceX Software Engineers - We Launch Rockets into
Space - AMA",
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1853ap/we_are_spacex_s...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1853ap/we_are_spacex_software_engineers_we_launch/)

